# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  IPS / Lazer hair removal

## xxblazenlowxx

Thinking about getting a at home IPS hair removal kit. My wife would use this as well as me.

I see good reviews and researched a couple units. Does anyone here have any first hand experience before I lay out $300-500bucks?

----------


## SiennaWiggins

I took a full course of laser hair removal, after which I started a keto diet. Fortunately, the hair did not come back. In general, laser hair removal ealing is my favorite self-care procedure. I don't consider growing body hair a sign of body positivity. Of course, I don't judge people who don't shave their hair. But I want and will continue to have a smooth body without hair. In my opinion, laser hair removal is the best way to get rid of hair forever. I have tried different methods, but none of them gave such results.

----------

